# Help! Puppy has small red bumps on her belly :(



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

My guess might be grass allergies OR mites. Lola had mites when I first got her and had red bite bumps inside of her legs and on belly until I finally got rid of the mites. No itchy red bumps since.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am guessing that this is pyoderma, a skin infection that is caused by Staphylococcus or another bacteria. Puppies often get pyoderma because their bellies are so low to the ground. I am guessing you are seeing pimple-like swellings. The skin infection can be treated with Clearasil. If this does not work, a cholorhexane shampoo from your vet can probably clear up the pimples. You want to wash the pup every couple of days waiting a few minutes after you lather on the shampoo before rinsing it. If the pimples are open sores, your vet can prescribe an oral antibiotic.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You can get chlorhexidine soap from the drugstore sold under the brand name Hibiclens (probably other names as well). Good stuff to have on hand - it is a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way.


----------

